# a prescriptive and descriptive approach to language



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hast du geschlafen in der Uni? Oh mein Gott, wieder so ein strittiger Punkt: "Das Partikel" (Elementarteilchen) gibt es NUR in der Physik, in der Sprachwissenschaft wird von "einer weiblichen Partikel" gesprochen.
> 
> Ich erwarte deine Reaktion.


 

Du reitest aber auch auf jedem Reiskörnchen rum, oder?
"Partikel" ist für den Großteil der Deutschsprecher sächlich, für mich ebenso.
Da sieht man eben, daß sich die Sprache nicht immer nach den (von Menschen aufgestellten) normierten Regeln richtet.

In diesem Fall, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, käme ich nie auf die Idee, "die Partikel" zu sagen, weil es von meinem Sprachgefühl her überhaupt nicht paßt. (Um Dich zu beruhigen : es handelt sich hier um eine "äußerste Ausnahme" meinerseits). "Die" Partikel will mir einfach nicht über die Lippen, da kann es normativ tausend Mal richtig sein. 

Selbst Germanistikprofessoren sagen zuweilen "das Partikel", weil sich 'die' in diesem Falle nur sehr schlecht ins deutsche Substantivsystem einordnen läßt.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Selbst Germanistikprofessoren sagen zuweilen "das Partikel", weil sich 'die' in diesem Falle nur sehr schlecht ins deutsche Substantivsystem einordnen läßt.



Dann wäre ich ein schlechter Germanistikprofessor.    Nein, ganz ehrlich: Ich habe auch immer "DER Partikel" gesagt (noch eine Variante!), "das" passt mir überhaupt nicht. Auch will mir "das Genus" nicht über die Lippen (obwohl es von "das Geschlecht" kommt), ich kann nur "der Genus" sagen.   

Trotzdem dürfte dir das eigentlich als Germanist nicht passieren, oder? Noch eine Anmerkung dazu: Was würden deine Professoren sagen, wenn du in einem fließenden Text "wegen diesem Ereignis" sagen würdest? Mir fällt es SOFORT auf, dass es falsch ist, ertappe mich aber selbst dauernd dabei, auch den Dativ statt des Genitivs (oder "den Genitiv"?  ) zu verwenden.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann wäre ich ein schlechter Germanistikprofessor.  Nein, ganz ehrlich: Ich habe auch immer "DER Partikel" gesagt (noch eine Variante!), "das" passt mir überhaupt nicht. Auch will mir "das Genus" nicht über die Lippen (obwohl es von "das Geschlecht" kommt), ich kann nur "der Genus" sagen.


 
Nein, es wäre kein schlechter Germanistikprofessor - es wäre ein Professor, der seinem Sprachgebrauch treu geblieben ist.




> Trotzdem dürfte dir das eigentlich als Germanist nicht passieren, oder? Noch eine Anmerkung dazu: Was würden deine Professoren sagen, wenn du in einem fließenden Text "wegen diesem Ereignis" sagen würdest? Mir fällt es SOFORT auf, dass es falsch ist, ertappe mich aber selbst dauernd dabei, auch den Dativ statt des Genitivs (oder "den Genitiv"? ) zu verwenden.


 
Und ob mir das passieren darf - ich hab' doch schon einmal erwähnt, daß es nicht nur dann richtig ist, wenn's vom Duden abgesegnet wird.

Ich gehe mal etwas tiefer in die Substanz (aber nur kurz, denn es wird jetzt fast philosophisch, und dann könnten wir hunderte von Seiten diskutieren... ) - also:

Ein wichtiger Ausgangspunkt in der Sprachwissenschaft lautet:
"Wie schafft es Sprache, den Gedanken angemessen zum Ausdruck zu bringen?"
---> Auf diese Frage baut ein Großteil der Sprachwissenschaft auf.

Diese Frage ist unabhängig von normativen Grammatiken und sowieso von Rechtschreibregelwerken. 
Ganz egal, wie die Antwort auf diese Frage lautet (und es gibt bisher keine eindeutige, was übrigens mit ein Grund ist, warum es Sprachwissenschaft überhaupt gibt), sie beinhaltet einen ganz ausschlaggebenden Punkt:
"Sprache kann nicht _falsch_ sein, solange der Gedanke angemessen ausgedrückt wird".

Bezogen auf eine Sprechergemeinschaft kommen hier jetzt -> Konventionen ins Spiel, sozusagen "(von der Sprechergemeinschaft) festgelegte Interpretationsvarianten", nämlich Regeln.

Damit mich mein Gesprächspartner versteht, muß ich bestimmte sprachliche Grundsysteme befolgen, sonst klappt der Informationsaustausch nicht. 

Solange aber dieser Informationsaustausch "angemessen" (d.h. in mehr oder weniger genauer Übereinstimmung mit den Konventionen) abläuft, kann man sagen, daß Sprache funktioniert. Sie kommt somit all ihren Verpflichtungen nach, kann demnach nicht "falsch" sein.

Wenn es jetzt nun Problemfälle wie "die/das Partikel" gibt, dann entscheidet die jeweilige Sprechergemeinschaft per Konvention, was "angemessen" ist. In den meisten Fällen wird "das" bevorzugt, daneben 'gilt' natürlich auch "die".
--> Dies geschieht unabhängig von einem normierten Regelwerk, wie z.B. dem Duden, der aufgrund besonderer Prinzipien und Erkenntnisse sagt, daß "die" Partikel 'richtig' ist - auch wenn ein Großteil der Sprachgemeinschaft dennoch "das Partikel" sagt.
--> Auf dieser Ebene der Norm gibt es erst die eigentliche Unterscheidung zwischen richtig und falsch, nämlich bezogen auf eben diese Norm.
Die Regeln geben vor, was richtig ist, aber diese Regeln sind von Menschen aufgestellt worden.
Die Sprache bzw. der Sprachgebrauch unterscheidet sich jedoch manchmal von der Norm und ändert sich außerdem ständig, daher sind diese normierten Regeln eine Hilfe, sie gehen aber nicht (oder kaum) nach dem Prinzip "Wie schafft es Sprache, den Gedanken angemessen zum Ausdruck zu bringen" vor, sondern sind zeitlich, örtlich und gesellschaftlich verhaftet. Sie gelten für einen bestimmten Zeitraum in einer bestimmten Gesellschaft.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Noch eine Anmerkung dazu: Was würden deine Professoren sagen, wenn du in einem fließenden Text "wegen diesem Ereignis" sagen würdest? Mir fällt es SOFORT auf, dass es falsch ist, ertappe mich aber selbst dauernd dabei, auch den Dativ statt des Genitivs (oder "den Genitiv"? ) zu verwenden.


 
Das ist eigentlich ein ganz besonderer und interessanter Fall:

Zuerst einmal ist der Dativ hier wieder nur _bezogen auf die gerade herrschende Norm_ falsch; sprachwissenschaftlich gesehen, ist der Dativ dem Genitiv sogar vorzuziehen:

Die germanischen Sprachen haben den Genitiv weitestgehend verdrängt, vorherrschend seit mindestens dem Germanischen ist der Dativ.
Da die deutsche Sprache sehr sehr stark durch die lateinische Grammatik beeinflußt wurde, gab es auch viele Genitivkonstruktionen. 
Später setzten sich diese Regeln als Standard in den Regelwerken der deutschen Sprache fest, basierend, wie gesagt auf der lateinischen Grammatik.
Der Dativ aber war nie unterzukriegen: Die schriftlichen Texte aus früheren Zeiten (und auch aktuellere) suggerieren einen sehr häufigen Genitivgebrauch, weil nach der normativen Grammatik eben dieser "richtig" war, aber: Gesprochensprachlich hatte der Dativ schon immer die vorherrschende Stellung - und mittlerweile erobert er sich Stück für Stück sein altes Territorium zurück.

Der Genitiv ist im Deutschen (überhaupt in den germanischen Sprachen) nämlich stark geschwunden, und das nicht erst seit einigen Jahren.
Wenn Du Dir mal genauer verschiedene Genitivkonstruktionen ansiehst und diese mit entsprechenden Dativkonstruktionen vergleichst, wirst Du merken, daß die Dativbildungen viel 'besser' in das Sprachsystem passen.
Das rührt alles daher, daß der Genitiv bis heute dem normalen Sprachgebrauch recht fremd geblieben ist. 
Der Dativ kommt zurück, weil er eben ursprünglich germanisch ist und sich viel besser eingliedern läßt. Stück für Stück werden weitere Genitivbildungen dem Dativ weichen, und das ist eine ganz verständliche Entwicklung - der Dativ war eben schon immer vorherrschend.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nein, es wäre kein schlechter Germanistikprofessor - es wäre ein Professor, der seinem Sprachgebrauch treu geblieben ist.



Du weißt gar nicht, wie oft ich das probiere. In einem Gespräch verbessere ich mich sogar selbst, wenn ich zum Beispiel merke, dass "wegen + Dativ" gesagt habe, was mich tierisch ärgert.



> Und ob mir das passieren darf - ich hab' doch schon einmal erwähnt, daß es nicht nur dann richtig ist, wenn's vom Duden abgesegnet wird.
> 
> Ich gehe mal etwas tiefer in die Substanz (aber nur kurz, denn es wird jetzt fast philosophisch, und dann könnten wir hunderte von Seiten diskutieren... ) - also:



Danke für diesen wundervollen Vortrag. Da gibt's noch 'ne Menge, was ich noch lernen muss.    Du klingst manchmal wirklich (wie Jana schon gesagt hat) sehr "weise".   



> Damit mich mein Gesprächspartner versteht, muß ich bestimmte sprachliche Grundsysteme befolgen, sonst klappt der Informationsaustausch nicht.



Wie meinst du das denn? Meinst du Dialekte oder die Grammatik oder die Sprache oder was?   

Ich zumindest verwende weiterhin "die Partikel" und als Mehrzahl "die Partikeln". In der Physik/Chemie etc. würde ich auf "das Rußpartikel" und als Merzahl "die Rußpartikel" nehmen.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das ist eigentlich ein ganz besonderer und interessanter Fall:



Tada, wieder ein Streitthema!   



> Zuerst einmal ist der Dativ hier wieder nur _bezogen auf die gerade herrschende Norm_ falsch; sprachwissenschaftlich gesehen, ist der Dativ dem Genitiv sogar vorzuziehen:



Vorzuziehen? Wenn ich in einem Aufsatz/einer Doktorarbeit oder sonst welchen Belegarbeiten "wegen dem ..." schreiben würde, würde das doch sofort einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen, oder?



> Die germanischen Sprachen haben den Genitiv weitestgehend verdrängt, vorherrschend seit mindestens dem Germanischen ist der Dativ.



Englisch ist ja bekanntlich auch eine germanische Sprache, aber sie benutzt sehr oft den Genitiv: "my mother's friend" usw. Was sagst du dazu?



> Der Dativ aber war nie unterzukriegen: Die schriftlichen Texte aus früheren Zeiten (und auch aktuellere) suggerieren einen sehr häufigen Genitivgebrauch, weil nach der normativen Grammatik eben dieser "richtig" war, aber: Gesprochensprachlich hatte der Dativ schon immer die vorherrschende Stellung - und mittlerweile erobert er sich Stück für Stück sein altes Territorium zurück.



Das ist zu merken. Noch eine Frage dazu folgt gleich:



> Der Genitiv ist im Deutschen (überhaupt in den germanischen Sprachen) nämlich stark geschwunden, und das nicht erst seit einigen Jahren.
> Wenn Du Dir mal genauer verschiedene Genitivkonstruktionen ansiehst und diese mit entsprechenden Dativkonstruktionen vergleichst, wirst Du merken, daß die Dativbildungen viel 'besser' in das Sprachsystem passen.
> Das rührt alles daher, daß der Genitiv bis heute dem normalen Sprachgebrauch recht fremd geblieben ist.



Jede Genitivkonstruktion lässt sich ganz leicht in eine Dativkontruktion umwandeln: "der Vater des Jungens" --> der Vater von dem Jungen.    Nun meine hochinteressante Frage: Warum gibt es "trotzdem" und "trotzdessen"? "Trotzdem" sieht ja wie eine neuere Fassung aus, da "trotz" eigentlich den Genitiv verlangt, oder?



> Der Dativ kommt zurück, weil er eben ursprünglich germanisch ist und sich viel besser eingliedern läßt. Stück für Stück werden weitere Genitivbildungen dem Dativ weichen, und das ist eine ganz verständliche Entwicklung - der Dativ war eben schon immer vorherrschend.



Das werden mir mal sehen. Noch interessanter mag vielleicht sein, dass irgendwann einmal der Akkusativ dem Dativ vorherrschender sein wird. Wie ist es denn mit "mir scheint es ..." gegen "für mich scheint es ..."? Letzteres könnte in den Trend kommen, meinst du nicht? Und wenn ich mir so "dorfsche Gespräche" anhöre, dann hört man sehr oft "mit's Rad", "von's Dorf" und "Könn mir ma' mit dein'n Rad fahr'n"?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du weißt gar nicht, wie oft ich das probiere. In einem Gespräch verbessere ich mich sogar selbst, wenn ich zum Beispiel merke, dass "wegen + Dativ" gesagt habe, was mich tierisch ärgert.


 
Ich meinte es eigentlich genau andersherum: 
Benutzte er "wegen+Dativ", bliebe er seinem Sprachgebrauch treu.

"wegen + Genitiv" wird von den (durch die lateinische Grammatik beeinflußten) Regelwerken vorgeschrieben, die Dativkonstruktion ist aber die "germanischere".





> Danke für diesen wundervollen Vortrag. Da gibt's noch 'ne Menge, was ich noch lernen muss.  Du klingst manchmal wirklich (wie Jana schon gesagt hat) sehr "weise".


 
*lol* ich klinge weise?! Wie kommt ihr denn auf sowas?? 





> Wie meinst du das denn? Meinst du Dialekte oder die Grammatik oder die Sprache oder was?


 
Ich meine "Kommunikation" und zwar bezogen auf alles: Dialekt, Grammatik, schriftlich oder mündlich, Situation, Kontext, einfach alles.





> Ich zumindest verwende weiterhin "die Partikel" und als Mehrzahl "die Partikeln". In der Physik/Chemie etc. würde ich auf "das Rußpartikel" und als Merzahl "die Rußpartikel" nehmen.


 
Ja, und das darfst Du auch - niemand wird damit ein Problem haben.
Wenn Du aber jeden korrigieren willst, der das nicht so benutzt, dann wirst Du eine Menge Arbeit vor Dir haben, denn die meisten Leute benutzen "das Partikel", selbst im Germanistikstudium.
Es ist wiederum einfach eine Sache der Konvention - im Sprachgebrauch hat sich "das Partikel" sehr stark durchgesetzt. Und dann kommen sogenannte "Sprachpfleger" an und wollen die Sprache 'kultivieren', doch Sprache kann man sich nicht so einfach zurechtformen - und in Bezug auf "das/die Partikel" wird man kaum Erfolg haben...

Im vorletzten Jahrhundert gab es Sprachpfleger, die Fremdwörter durch deutsche Beriffe ersetzt haben oder ersetzen wollten.
Bei einigen Begriffen hat das geklappt (z.B. "Augenblick" für Moment oder "Bücherei" für Bibliothek), bei anderen jedoch nicht (z.B. "Gesichtskreis" für Horizont oder "Gesichtserker" für Nase [obwohl ich bei letzterem nicht unbedingt weiß, was an 'Nase' so undeutsch sein soll...]).
Manchmal sind also diese Wörter als Synonyme geblieben, die auch gleichwertig benutzt werden (können), aber oft eben auch nicht. Die Entsprechungen der Sprachpfleger sind entweder wieder verschwunden oder werden, wenn überhaupt nur noch als scherhafter Ausdruck verwendet.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Vorzuziehen? Wenn ich in einem Aufsatz/einer Doktorarbeit oder sonst welchen Belegarbeiten "wegen dem ..." schreiben würde, würde das doch sofort einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen, oder?


 
Ja, weil der Genitiv noch immer als herrschende Norm in den Regelwerken verankert ist - und wer sich nicht an diese Normen hält, wird von denen, die sich strikt daran halten als "dumm" bezeichnet, oder "unfähig", oder sonstwie.
Und das ist das ganze Übel an der Sache - Leute werden auf ihre Grammatik- und Rechtschreibkenntnisse hin geprüft, entsprechend den Normen, und wer da durchfällt, sei dumm und ungeeignet - so ein Blödsinn!
Der Sprachgebrauch ist eben nicht an diese Normen gebunden, daher gibt es große Abweichungen bezogen auf Dialekt, soziale Schicht, usw. usw..





> Englisch ist ja bekanntlich auch eine germanische Sprache, aber sie benutzt sehr oft den Genitiv: "my mother's friend" usw. Was sagst du dazu?


 
Das ist der sogenannte "sächsische Genitiv", der _historisch_ betrachtet wahrscheinlich (die Forschung ist noch nicht zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen gekommen) eine Zusammenziehung aus dem Substantiv und einem Personalpronomen im Dativ ist.

Das 's im Englischen in denjenigen Genitivkonstruktionen, die "Besitz" anzeigen kommt _wahrscheinlich_ aus einer Zusammenziehung mit dem Wort "his":

"My father his house" ==> "My father's house"

Analog wurde das dann auch auf die weibliche Form übertragen:
"My mother her house" => "My mother his house" => "My mother's house".

Ich weiß, daß es in einigen englischen Dialekten noch genau solche Konstruktionen gibt und auch im Deutschen kann man Wendungen wie "Das ist mein Vater sein Haus" finden.

(Genauere Details weiß ich hier aber auch nicht, habe mich noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt).




> Jede Genitivkonstruktion lässt sich ganz leicht in eine Dativkontruktion umwandeln: "der Vater des Jungens" --> der Vater von dem Jungen.  Nun meine hochinteressante Frage: Warum gibt es "trotzdem" und "trotzdessen"? "Trotzdem" sieht ja wie eine neuere Fassung aus, da "trotz" eigentlich den Genitiv verlangt, oder?


 
Genau dasselbe wie oben:
"trotz" verlangt den Grammatiken nach den Genitiv, ja - doch gewinnt auch hier der Dativ weiter an Macht.
Wenn es um einzelne kleine Wörtchen wie "trotzdessen" geht, dann steht oft die Dativform gleichberechtigt neben der Genitvkonstruktion, da diese festgewordenen Ausdrücke kein (folgendes) Substantiv mehr beeinflussen. 





> Das werden mir mal sehen. Noch interessanter mag vielleicht sein, dass irgendwann einmal der Akkusativ dem Dativ vorherrschender sein wird. Wie ist es denn mit "mir scheint es ..." gegen "für mich scheint es ..."? Letzteres könnte in den Trend kommen, meinst du nicht?


 
Ja, das finde ich. Hier setzt sich eine präpositionsgebundene Konstruktion durch - ob dann der Dativ oder der Akkusativ steht, hängt von der Präposition ab (oder eben dialektal vom jeweiligen Sprachgebrauch): "für" fordert normalerweise den Akkusativ, daher kann es nur "für mich" heißen, nicht: "für mir".




> Und wenn ich mir so "dorfsche Gespräche" anhöre, dann hört man sehr oft "mit's Rad", "von's Dorf" und "Könn mir ma' mit dein'n Rad fahr'n"?


 
Das hat wieder andere Ursachen - nämlich den Verwendungsbereich der Fälle in ehemalig plattdeutschen Gegenden.
Man man, Du pickst Dir aber auch Fragen raus - also:
Der norddeutsche Raum (wo früher "Plattdeutsch" gesprochen wurde) war in einen westlichen und in einen östlichen Sprachraum geteilt. Im westlich-plattdeutschen Sprachraum wurde der Akkusativ bevorzugt, im östlich-plattdeutschen Raum der Dativ (oder anders herum, es gibt in diesen Regionen immer auch Abweichungen, daher kann ich mir das nie so genau merken).

Früher war es hier z.B. ganz üblich zu sagen "Gib mich mal den Korb mit die Eier!", was noch einige Leute heute so sagen würden.
Leute in Berlin hingegen sagen: "Ik liebe Dir!" usf.
In den Dörfern bei Dir in der Gegend hat wohl auch der Akkusativ vorgeherrscht: "mit das Rad, von das Dorf" - das hört sich nach unseren auf Standarddeutsch gedrillten Ohren zwar falsch an, doch bezogen auf die jeweilige Mundart sind diese Sätze vollkommen ok.

Alles paletti?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich meinte es eigentlich genau andersherum:
> Benutzte er "wegen+Dativ", bliebe er seinem Sprachgebrauch treu.



Na ja, dann wäre ich halt ein "schlecht lehrender" Professor, denn - frage Elroy - deutsche Professoren und Tutoren würden sicher SEHR selten "wegen + Dativ" verwenden, oder?



> "wegen + Genitiv" wird von den (durch die lateinische Grammatik beeinflußten) Regelwerken vorgeschrieben, die Dativkonstruktion ist aber die "germanischere".



as würdest du für solche Arbeiten verwenden an der Uni?



> *lol* ich klinge weise?! Wie kommt ihr denn auf sowas??



Willst du das denn etwa nicht sein?



> Ich meine "Kommunikation" und zwar bezogen auf alles: Dialekt, Grammatik, schriftlich oder mündlich, Situation, Kontext, einfach alles.



Gut, verstanden!   



> Ja, und das darfst Du auch - niemand wird damit ein Problem haben.
> Wenn Du aber jeden korrigieren willst, der das nicht so benutzt, dann wirst Du eine Menge Arbeit vor Dir haben, denn die meisten Leute benutzen "das Partikel", selbst im Germanistikstudium.
> Es ist wiederum einfach eine Sache der Konvention - im Sprachgebrauch hat sich "das Partikel" sehr stark durchgesetzt. Und dann kommen sogenannte "Sprachpfleger" an und wollen die Sprache 'kultivieren', doch Sprache kann man sich nicht so einfach zurechtformen - und in Bezug auf "das/die Partikel" wird man kaum Erfolg haben...



Angenommen, du schreibst einen Aufsatz über "Redepartikel in der deutschen Sprache" in Deutsch, aber einen über "Staubpartikel in der Luft" in Physik. Welche Geschlechter würdest du in beiden verwenden? Vor allem, wenn du irgendwo ein falsches Geschlecht verwendest und der Professor in seinem schlauen Duden nachschaut, kannst du dann mitunter deinen ganzen Aufsatz vergessen?



> Im vorletzten Jahrhundert gab es Sprachpfleger, die Fremdwörter durch deutsche Beriffe ersetzt haben oder ersetzen wollten.
> Bei einigen Begriffen hat das geklappt (z.B. "Augenblick" für Moment oder "Bücherei" für Bibliothek), bei anderen jedoch nicht (z.B. "Gesichtskreis" für Horizont oder "Gesichtserker" für Nase [obwohl ich bei letzterem nicht unbedingt weiß, was an 'Nase' so undeutsch sein soll...]).
> Manchmal sind also diese Wörter als Synonyme geblieben, die auch gleichwertig benutzt werden (können), aber oft eben auch nicht. Die Entsprechungen der Sprachpfleger sind entweder wieder verschwunden oder werden, wenn überhaupt nur noch als scherhafter Ausdruck verwendet.



Na ja, ich würde weder Moment, noch Nase als undeutsch einstufen, denn wird sprechen es ja Deutsch aus. Anders dagegen verhalten sich Computer, E-Mail und Jeans. Müsste man dann aber nicht auch Hause (von house) und Maus (mouse) ändern?

Weiter geht's ...


----------



## Whodunit

... und los:



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ja, weil der Genitiv noch immer als herrschende Norm in den Regelwerken verankert ist - und wer sich nicht an diese Normen hält, wird von denen, die sich strikt daran halten als "dumm" bezeichnet, oder "unfähig", oder sonstwie.
> Und das ist das ganze Übel an der Sache - Leute werden auf ihre Grammatik- und Rechtschreibkenntnisse hin geprüft, entsprechend den Normen, und wer da durchfällt, sei dumm und ungeeignet - so ein Blödsinn!
> Der Sprachgebrauch ist eben nicht an diese Normen gebunden, daher gibt es große Abweichungen bezogen auf Dialekt, soziale Schicht, usw. usw..



Aber fändest du es gut, wenn jeder nach seiner Mundart schreiben könnte?   



> Das ist der sogenannte "sächsische Genitiv", der _historisch_ betrachtet wahrscheinlich (die Forschung ist noch nicht zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen gekommen) eine Zusammenziehung aus dem Substantiv und einem Personalpronomen im Dativ ist.



DAS verstehe ich. Ist zumindest in meinem Dialekt Gebrauch.



> Das 's im Englischen in denjenigen Genitivkonstruktionen, die "Besitz" anzeigen kommt _wahrscheinlich_ aus einer Zusammenziehung mit dem Wort "his":
> 
> "My father his house" ==> "My father's house"
> 
> Analog wurde das dann auch auf die weibliche Form übertragen:
> "My mother her house" => "My mother his house" => "My mother's house".
> 
> Ich weiß, daß es in einigen englischen Dialekten noch genau solche Konstruktionen gibt und auch im Deutschen kann man Wendungen wie "Das ist mein Vater sein Haus" finden.



Genau. Vor allem Kinder sagen oft "Mama sein Auto", was ich richtig niedlich finde.    Aber ehrlich gesagt, wie kommt den "Mama ihr Auto" in diese Form: "Mamas Auto" (im Deutschen ja ohne Apostroph  )??? Doch nicht etwa, weil man von "Mama sein Auto" ausgegangen ist.   



> (Genauere Details weiß ich hier aber auch nicht, habe mich noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt).



Wirst du es denn tun?



> Genau dasselbe wie oben:
> "trotz" verlangt den Grammatiken nach den Genitiv, ja - doch gewinnt auch hier der Dativ weiter an Macht.
> Wenn es um einzelne kleine Wörtchen wie "trotzdessen" geht, dann steht oft die Dativform gleichberechtigt neben der Genitvkonstruktion, da diese festgewordenen Ausdrücke kein (folgendes) Substantiv mehr beeinflussen.



Na ja, ich fand es nur komisch, dass die Dativform VIEL verbreiteter ist als die des Genitivs. Das Gleiche geschieht ja jetzt auch mit "meinetwegen" gegen "wegen mir".   



> Ja, das finde ich. Hier setzt sich eine präpositionsgebundene Konstruktion durch - ob dann der Dativ oder der Akkusativ steht, hängt von der Präposition ab (oder eben dialektal vom jeweiligen Sprachgebrauch): "für" fordert normalerweise den Akkusativ, daher kann es nur "für mich" heißen, nicht: "für mir".



Das ist ja klar. Wie fändest du denn eine Abschaffung des Genitivs und des Akkusativs, sodass wir dann nur noch sagen könnten "für mir". (Im Arabischen verlangen übrigens alles Präpositionen den Genitiv  )



> Das hat wieder andere Ursachen - nämlich den Verwendungsbereich der Fälle in ehemalig plattdeutschen Gegenden.
> Man man, Du pickst Dir aber auch Fragen raus - also:
> Der norddeutsche Raum (wo früher "Plattdeutsch" gesprochen wurde) war in einen westlichen und in einen östlichen Sprachraum geteilt. Im westlich-plattdeutschen Sprachraum wurde der Akkusativ bevorzugt, im östlich-plattdeutschen Raum der Dativ (oder anders herum, es gibt in diesen Regionen immer auch Abweichungen, daher kann ich mir das nie so genau merken).
> 
> Früher war es hier z.B. ganz üblich zu sagen "Gib mich mal den Korb mit die Eier!", was noch einige Leute heute so sagen würden.
> Leute in Berlin hingegen sagen: "Ik liebe Dir!" usf.
> In den Dörfern bei Dir in der Gegend hat wohl auch der Akkusativ vorgeherrscht: "mit das Rad, von das Dorf" - das hört sich nach unseren auf Standarddeutsch gedrillten Ohren zwar falsch an, doch bezogen auf die jeweilige Mundart sind diese Sätze vollkommen ok.



Also, "von das Dorf" kenne ich wirklich nicht, nur "von's Dorf". Auch wird hier sehr oft "mit's Rad" statt "mit'm Rad" (wie ich es sage) gesagt.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo and Who,

I just finished reading through your discussion in this thread, which to me parallels many similar discussions in the English forum. To me it boils down to a contrast between two different ways of looking at language.

1) A _prescriptive_ approach to language
2) A _descriptive_ approach to language

Unless I'm reading the situation completely incorrectly, there is a lack of communication going on.

Who's point of view reflects, in a very realistic way, what students are generally facing in school. In my opinion, following a descriptive approach to language is likely to earn you very poor grades. Why? Because most of the teachers in high school and even in college tend to teach in a very prescriptive way. So when he repeatedly points out that this or that is "right" or "wrong", he is speaking from the point of view of students who must "toe the line" in the student-world. As an example of this kind of thinking, we just finished a long discussion about "hanging prepositions" in which a poster, telling about how she teaches, stated quite clearly that she lowers grades in the papers of those students who write papers ending in prepositions.

In her class, you simply cannot, under any circumstance, write:

"Who is this intended for?"

It must be: "For whom is this intended?"

In an attempt to defend those people who approach language from a descriptive point of view, I posted examples by countless famous authors in which the rules this person was defending were clearly broken: on purpose. Her point of view was not changed one bit.

If you want to make good grades in English, you have to follow a prescriptive approach in order to do well in classes. Do I like this? Absolutely not. But it is so.

For this reason, if I were a German student (like you), I would follow the prescriptive rules (including those in the spelling reform dictated by school) in order to survive. It's part of playing the game. You have to "give them what they want". I hate it, but that's the way the world works.

Now, Who, I'd like to make a point that I think is important. MrMagoo is coming from a "different world" in which languages (including yours) are viewed in a very different way. In my opinion he is examining German as a scholar and an unbiased observer. So it is quite obvious that the conclusions he will draw about what is "correct" and "incorrect" are going to be very different from what you will be taught in conventional writing classes—German classes, if you prefer.

Let me attempt to give you an analogy. If I have the job of teaching music theory, as it is normally taught on the college level, I'm going to have to teach many rules as being correct and non-breakable. What I will teach will have to be very rigid and very consistent, and part of this will be due to the fact that my students will be unable to understand my way of teaching if I approach things from a different direction.

However, since I am NOT teaching theory in college, I can do something very different. I can say: "Here is what theory teachers say is correct, but here is what Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Tchaikovsky (etc.) did, and here is what the finest composers today are doing.

Let me tell you, the best composers would get poor grades in music theory, because they did and do NOT follow these very rigid, prescriptive rules. In fact, if they did, their music would be horrible. And our very best authors would be marked down for breaking countless rules that are taught as "the only right way" in school.

It would be better for our group if we could simply state clearly whether we are talking about prescriptive usage or talking about how language is used, descriptively. Otherwise those of you who are fluent in German will get lost in endless debates over this issue and will not have time to help those of us who are learning with more basic problems. Continuing debates over "die Partikel" vs. "das Partikel"—not to mention two plurals (Partikel, Partikeln)—are going to go on "till the cows come home". I already found out last night that according to the prescriptive rules there are examples of the wrong article being used in "der Spiegel" and other magazines. I've also done enough research to know that if everyone who used wegen + dative is considered stupid, uninformed or ignorant, at least a few people writing for major publications would be fired. To me this indicates that in German, as in English, in the real word choices are tolerated and alternative usages in the writing of authors are left alone, as they are in English.

The reason why I would like to see such debates end more quickly is this: _*you guys don't have any time left over to help me with basic writing questions!*_

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> MrMagoo and Who,
> 
> I just finished reading through your discussion in this thread, which to me parallels many similar discussions in the English forum. To me it boils down to a contrast between two different ways of looking at language.
> 
> 1) A _prescriptive_ approach to language
> 2) A _descriptive_ approach to language
> 
> Unless I'm reading the situation completely incorrectly, there is a lack of communication going on.
> 
> Who's point of view reflects, in a very realistic way, what students are generally facing in school. In my opinion, following a descriptive approach to language is likely to earn you very poor grades. Why? Because most of the teachers in high school and even in college tend to teach in a very prescriptive way. So when he repeatedly points out that this or that is "right" or "wrong", he is speaking from the point of view of students who must "toe the line" in the student-world. As an example of this kind of thinking, we just finished a long discussion about "hanging prepositions" in which a poster, telling about how she teaches, stated quite clearly that she lowers grades in the papers of those students who write papers ending in prepositions.
> 
> In her class, you simply cannot, under any circumstance, write:
> 
> "Who is this intended for?"
> 
> It must be: "For whom is this intended?"
> 
> In an attempt to defend those people who approach language from a descriptive point of view, I posted examples by countless famous authors in which the rules this person was defending were clearly broken: on purpose. Her point of view was not changed one bit.
> 
> If you want to make good grades in English, you have to follow a prescriptive approach in order to do well in classes. Do I like this? Absolutely not. But it is so.
> 
> For this reason, if I were a German student (like you), I would follow the prescriptive rules (including those in the spelling reform dictated by school) in order to survive. It's part of playing the game. You have to "give them what they want". I hate it, but that's the way the world works.
> 
> Now, Who, I'd like to make a point that I think is important. MrMagoo is coming from a "different world" in which languages (including yours) are viewed in a very different way. In my opinion he is examining German as a scholar and an unbiased observer. So it is quite obvious that the conclusions he will draw about what is "correct" and "incorrect" are going to be very different from what you will be taught in conventional writing classes—German classes, if you prefer.
> 
> Let me attempt to give you an analogy. If I have the job of teaching music theory, as it is normally taught on the college level, I'm going to have to teach many rules as being correct and non-breakable. What I will teach will have to be very rigid and very consistent, and part of this will be due to the fact that my students will be unable to understand my way of teaching if I approach things from a different direction.
> 
> However, since I am NOT teaching theory in college, I can do something very different. I can say: "Here is what theory teachers say is correct, but here is what Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Tchaikovsky (etc.) did, and here is what the finest composers today are doing.
> 
> Let me tell you, the best composers would get poor grades in music theory, because they did and do NOT follow these very rigid, prescriptive rules. In fact, if they did, their music would be horrible. And our very best authors would be marked down for breaking countless rules that are taught as "the only right way" in school.
> 
> It would be better for our group if we could simply state clearly whether we are talking about prescriptive usage or talking about how language is used, descriptively. Otherwise those of you who are fluent in German will get lost in endless debates over this issue and will not have time to help those of us who are learning with more basic problems. Continuing debates over "die Partikel" vs. "das Partikel"—not to mention two plurals (Partikel, Partikeln)—are going to go on "till the cows come home". I already found out last night that according to the prescriptive rules there are examples of the wrong article being used in "der Spiegel" and other magazines. I've also done enough research to know that if everyone who used wegen + dative is considered stupid, uninformed or ignorant, at least a few people writing for major publications would be fired. To me this indicates that in German, as in English, in the real word choices are tolerated and alternative usages in the writing of authors are left alone, as they are in English.
> 
> The reason why I would like to see such debates end more quickly is this: _*you guys don't have any time left over to help me with basic writing questions!*_
> 
> Gaer




Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich mich beinahe ohrfeigen können, als ich meine Beiträge abgeschickt hatte... 
Ich werde mich in Zukunft etwas weniger über solche Sachen auslassen - und zwar hauptsächlich aus folgenden Gründen:
Dies ist hauptsächlich ein Deutschlernerforum, daher stehen die präskriptiven Erläuterungen natürlich im Vordergrund. 
Es ist natürlich wichtig, standardisierte Regeln zu beherrschen, denn das klärt viele Zweifelsfälle zumindest auf Normebene und schreibt so ein eindeutiges "Richtig" bzw. "Falsch" vor.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist aber der tatsächliche Sprachgebrauch der ausschlaggebende Faktor - denn dieser besagt, was 'gilt', was benutzt wird. - Meine Meinung hier ist, daß die Deutschlernenden auch den "Sprachgebrauch" beherrschen sollten - sie wollen "Deutsch sprechen" und zwar möglichst nah am Sprachgebrauch, nicht an den vorgeschriebenen Regeln, die oft gar nicht dem tatsächlich angewandten Sprachgebrauch entsprechen. Daher sind diese Regeln für mich natürlich eine sehr willkommene und nicht zu unterschätzende Hilfestellung, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Was nutzt es mir beispielsweise., wenn mich (oder jeden anderen) ein Deutschlernender mit Genitivkonstruktionen noch und nöcher überhäuft, und dann angeguckt wird, als käme er vom Mars, weil er nicht (wirklich) verstanden wird oder es einfach nur unnatürlich klingt.

So, und jetzt Schluß damit - Gaer hat ganz recht: Whod und ich könnten unsere Diskussionen ins Unermeßliche fortführen, ohne wirklich zu einem befriedigenden Ende zu kommen.
Ich denke, aufgrund der oben angeführten Gründe, daß es vielleicht besser ist, den deskriptiven Bereich etwas weiter auszublenden - Whod und ich können da eventuell vielleicht "privat" weiterdiskutieren, vielleicht in e-Mails.
In "besonders harten" Fällen werde ich aber natürlich weiter meinen Senf dazugeben - einfach, um zu zeigen, daß es auch 'anders' geht - also keine Sorge! 

Ich entschuldige mich nochmals für diese ellenlangen Diskussionen, die sicher auch ein wenig die Forumsmitglieder vom Mitposten abgehalten haben, manchmal kommt sowas eben irgendwie über mich... 

Einen lieben Gruß an alle
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich möchte Gaers langen text nicht noch einmal zitieren, da es zum einen viel zu lang würde, zum anderen aber schon von Jens größtenteils beantwortet wurde. Also, auf geht's ...



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich mich beinahe ohrfeigen können, als ich meine Beiträge abgeschickt hatte...
> Ich werde mich in Zukunft etwas weniger über solche Sachen auslassen - und zwar hauptsächlich aus folgenden Gründen:
> Dies ist hauptsächlich ein Deutschlernerforum, daher stehen die präskriptiven Erläuterungen natürlich im Vordergrund.
> Es ist natürlich wichtig, standardisierte Regeln zu beherrschen, denn das klärt viele Zweifelsfälle zumindest auf Normebene und schreibt so ein eindeutiges "Richtig" bzw. "Falsch" vor.



Eigentlich wollte ich dir das schon die ganze Zeit sagen, aber ich war natürlich genauso (wenn nicht, sogar noch mehr) schuld, dass wir diese Diskussionen nicht unterbinden konnten. Ich finde solche Diskussionen ganz interessant, gehören aber in einem solchen Ausmaß nicht in ein öffentliches Forum, eher in Mails oder PMs. Schröder kann schließlich auch nicht mit Frau Merkel über das heutige soziale Deutschland in einem solchen Riesenkonflik diskutieren (obwohl sie's schon machen), dafür kann man sich privat treffen, aber bitte ohne Fernsehen, da es kaum jemanden interessentieren würde. Na dann, Jens, wollen wir mal probieren, uns nicht wieder auf solche "Gespräche" einzulassen.  



> Meiner Ansicht nach ist aber der tatsächliche Sprachgebrauch der ausschlaggebende Faktor - denn dieser besagt, was 'gilt', was benutzt wird. - Meine Meinung hier ist, daß die Deutschlernenden auch den "Sprachgebrauch" beherrschen sollten - sie wollen "Deutsch sprechen" und zwar möglichst nah am Sprachgebrauch, nicht an den vorgeschriebenen Regeln, die oft gar nicht dem tatsächlich angewandten Sprachgebrauch entsprechen. Daher sind diese Regeln für mich natürlich eine sehr willkommene und nicht zu unterschätzende Hilfestellung, mehr aber auch nicht.
> Was nutzt es mir beispielsweise., wenn mich (oder jeden anderen) ein Deutschlernender mit Genitivkonstruktionen noch und nöcher überhäuft, und dann angeguckt wird, als käme er vom Mars, weil er nicht (wirklich) verstanden wird oder es einfach nur unnatürlich klingt.



Ja, das unterstütze ich auch. So oft ertappe ich meine Deutschlehrerin beim Gebrauch "regelwidriger" Wendungen, obwohl sie uns manchmal korrigiert. Zum Beispiel würde sie umgangssprachliche Sätze, wie mit "trotz diesem ..." oder "weger diesem ..." durchgehen lassen, weist uns aber bei "och" (statt auch) oder "mar" (statt wir) ordnungsgemäß zurecht. Solch antiautoritäre Lehrer finde ich klasse.   



> So, und jetzt Schluß damit - Gaer hat ganz recht: Whod und ich könnten unsere Diskussionen ins Unermeßliche fortführen, ohne wirklich zu einem befriedigenden Ende zu kommen.
> Ich denke, aufgrund der oben angeführten Gründe, daß es vielleicht besser ist, den deskriptiven Bereich etwas weiter auszublenden - Whod und ich können da eventuell vielleicht "privat" weiterdiskutieren, vielleicht in e-Mails.
> In "besonders harten" Fällen werde ich aber natürlich weiter meinen Senf dazugeben - einfach, um zu zeigen, daß es auch 'anders' geht - also keine Sorge!



Das müssen wir doch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, es bietet sich mal wieder an, über ein ganz bestimmtes Wort oder eine ganz bestimmte Wendung zu diskutieren. Außerdem entstehen ja meist mit jeder Antwort wieder zusätzliche Fragen, über die es sich streiten ließe.



> Ich entschuldige mich nochmals für diese ellenlangen Diskussionen, die sicher auch ein wenig die Forumsmitglieder vom Mitposten abgehalten haben, manchmal kommt sowas eben irgendwie über mich...



... über uns alle. Ich muss ich ebenfalls entschuldigen, Gaer, aber irgendwann muss man sich halt mal aussprechen. Ich interessierte mich halt für diesen einen speziellen Fall im Deutschen und Jens tat nichts anderes, als sich zu rechtfertigen und meine Fragen zu beantworten.

Hoffentlich verzeihst du uns noch mal, Gaer.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich dir das schon die ganze Zeit sagen, aber ich war natürlich genauso (wenn nicht, sogar noch mehr) schuld, dass wir diese Diskussionen nicht unterbinden konnten. Ich finde solche Diskussionen ganz interessant, gehören aber in einem solchen Ausmaß nicht in ein öffentliches Forum, eher in Mails oder PMs. Schröder kann schließlich auch nicht mit Frau Merkel über das heutige soziale Deutschland in einem solchen Riesenkonflik diskutieren (obwohl sie's schon machen), dafür kann man sich privat treffen, aber bitte ohne Fernsehen, da es kaum jemanden interessentieren würde. Na dann, Jens, wollen wir mal probieren, uns nicht wieder auf solche "Gespräche" einzulassen.



Naja, also ich habe in anderen öffentlichen Foren schon an viel viel längeren solcher Diskussionen teilgenommen...
Und so uninteressant sind sie dann auch wieder nicht - aber der Hauptgrund hier ist, wie ich oben gesagt habe, daß viele hierherkommen und oft eher "grundlegendere" Informationen bzw. Regeln brauchen.

Ich will Dich aber gleich vorweg 'warnen' (aber ganz lieb *g*): Wenn es wieder etwas gibt, mit dem ich mich nur schwer abfinden kann, dann werde ich das auch weiterhin sagen und ausführen auch wenn es gegen die herrschende Norm sein sollte!
Wir sind schließlich mündige Bürger und müssen uns ja nicht alles vorschreiben lassen, nicht wahr?! Außerdem laß ich mir doch nicht den ganzen Gesprächsstoff nehmen. 





> Ja, das unterstütze ich auch. So oft ertappe ich meine Deutschlehrerin beim Gebrauch "regelwidriger" Wendungen, obwohl sie uns manchmal korrigiert. Zum Beispiel würde sie umgangssprachliche Sätze, wie mit "trotz diesem ..." oder "weger diesem ..." durchgehen lassen, weist uns aber bei "och" (statt auch) oder "mar" (statt wir) ordnungsgemäß zurecht. Solch antiautoritäre Lehrer finde ich klasse.



Selbst in Fällen wie "och" und "mer" könnte ich kilometerlange Beiträge schreiben und aufzeigen, woher diese Wörtchen kommen, und warum sie vom Standard abweichen - und viel wichtiger: warum ich sie nicht unbedingt 'zurechtweisen' würde...

Vielleicht solltest Du später mal in die Sprachforschung gehen...?! Ich glaube, das wäre sicher etwas für Dich.





> Das müssen wir doch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, es bietet sich mal wieder an, über ein ganz bestimmtes Wort oder eine ganz bestimmte Wendung zu diskutieren. Außerdem entstehen ja meist mit jeder Antwort wieder zusätzliche Fragen, über die es sich streiten ließe.



Du willst also kneifen?? *hehe* ich weiß schon, wie Du's meinst.

Nun ja, ich würde jetzt aber nicht gleich jede Diskussion abbrechen, nur weil deskriptiv analysiert wird - das wäre ein total falscher Schritt.





> ... über uns alle. Ich muss ich ebenfalls entschuldigen, Gaer, aber irgendwann muss man sich halt mal aussprechen. Ich interessierte mich halt für diesen einen speziellen Fall im Deutschen und Jens tat nichts anderes, als sich zu rechtfertigen und meine Fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> Hoffentlich verzeihst du uns noch mal, Gaer.




Darfst Du in einem solchen Forum das Wörtchen "halt" benutzen?? Nanana... "ordnungsgemäß ist das ja nicht unbedingt...
"Diesen einen speziellen Fall"? Ich glaube die Diskussion hat sich über einige solcher Fälle erstreckt....

Klar wird Gaer uns verzeihen... das denke ich doch mal ganz stark - nicht wahr, Gaer?

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Und weiter geht es mit diesen langen Posts.



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Naja, also ich habe in anderen öffentlichen Foren schon an viel viel längeren solcher Diskussionen teilgenommen...
> Und so uninteressant sind sie dann auch wieder nicht - aber der Hauptgrund hier ist, wie ich oben gesagt habe, daß viele hierherkommen und oft eher "grundlegendere" Informationen bzw. Regeln brauchen.



Sind wir denn hier nur "ein öffentliches Forum"?    Hier geht es doch um lernen und begreifen der Sprachen, richtig? Also sollten wir uns schon weitestgehend an den "normalen" Sprachgebrauch halten, inklusive "halt", aber ohne "och". 



> Ich will Dich aber gleich vorweg 'warnen' (aber ganz lieb *g*): Wenn es wieder etwas gibt, mit dem ich mich nur schwer abfinden kann, dann werde ich das auch weiterhin sagen und ausführen auch wenn es gegen die herrschende Norm sein sollte!
> Wir sind schließlich mündige Bürger und müssen uns ja nicht alles vorschreiben lassen, nicht wahr?! Außerdem laß ich mir doch nicht den ganzen Gesprächsstoff nehmen.



Dich hat niemand gezwungen, gleich immer auszuweichen, aber wir könnten dann zum Beispiel solch eine Anmerkung schreiben: "Nähere Infos können wir (nicht kömmer) ja per PM austauschen" o.Ä.



> Selbst in Fällen wie "och" und "mer" könnte ich kilometerlange Beiträge schreiben und aufzeigen, woher diese Wörtchen kommen, und warum sie vom Standard abweichen - und viel wichtiger: warum ich sie nicht unbedingt 'zurechtweisen' würde...



Na ja, ich kann mir das meiste davon schon denken.



> Vielleicht solltest Du später mal in die Sprachforschung gehen...?! Ich glaube, das wäre sicher etwas für Dich.



Als Linguist oder Germanist? Mir gefiele ja Linguistik besser, aber du hast mich jetzt "wild auf Germanistik gemacht".   



> Du willst also kneifen?? *hehe* ich weiß schon, wie Du's meinst.
> 
> Nun ja, ich würde jetzt aber nicht gleich jede Diskussion abbrechen, nur weil deskriptiv analysiert wird - das wäre ein total falscher Schritt.



Na ja, als "kneifen" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Belassen wir es bei kurzen Diskussionen.



> Darfst Du in einem solchen Forum das Wörtchen "halt" benutzen?? Nanana... "ordnungsgemäß ist das ja nicht unbedingt...
> "Diesen einen speziellen Fall"? Ich glaube die Diskussion hat sich über einige solcher Fälle erstreckt....



Ja klar, immerhin gehört es zur Sprache. Man kann ja hin und wieder mal über regionale Verschiedenheiten reden, aber "halt" wird doch national verstanden und gebraucht, oder nicht?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Und weiter geht es mit diesen langen Posts.



Aus denen Du flink ganz kleine machst... 




> Sind wir denn hier nur "ein öffentliches Forum"?   Hier geht es doch um lernen und begreifen der Sprachen, richtig? Also sollten wir uns schon weitestgehend an den "normalen" Sprachgebrauch halten, inklusive "halt", aber ohne "och".



Och, mal sehn... 




> Dich hat niemand gezwungen, gleich immer auszuweichen, aber wir könnten dann zum Beispiel solch eine Anmerkung schreiben: "Nähere Infos können wir (nicht kömmer) ja per PM austauschen" o.Ä.



Hab ich das denn gesagt? Keine Sorge.
Kömma (ausnahmsweise) machen.





> Na ja, ich kann mir das meiste davon schon denken.



Echt? Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt... (Koanst des joa in ei e-Mail 'neipackn *g*)





> Als Linguist oder Germanist? Mir gefiele ja Linguistik besser, aber du hast mich jetzt "wild auf Germanistik gemacht".



Naja, als Linguist hast Du mehr mit _sprachtheoretischen_ Dingen zu tun, während die Germanistik eher typologisch ist - aber Du kannst/solltest/mußt manchmal beides verbinden.




> Na ja, als "kneifen" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Belassen wir es bei kurzen Diskussionen.



Wird sich dann ja ergeben.





> Ja klar, immerhin gehört es zur Sprache. Man kann ja hin und wieder mal über regionale Verschiedenheiten reden, aber "halt" wird doch national verstanden und gebraucht, oder nicht?



Das kann schon sein - aber Du kannst ja "die deutsche Sprache" nicht nur auf die Hochsprache eingrenzen, das wäre fatal.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Aus denen Du flink ganz kleine machst...



Die werden noch kleiner, pass nur auf ...



> Och, mal sehn...



Das "och" würde ich gerade so noch erlauben.   



> Echt? Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt... (Koanst des joa in ei e-Mail 'neipackn *g*)



Nej, so hattch mi das aba nich jdacht. 'ch könnt mi maxmal obaflächlich doamit beschäftchen, aba dejn Rest übrlass ich dir.   



> Naja, als Linguist hast Du mehr mit _sprachtheoretischen_ Dingen zu tun, während die Germanistik eher typologisch ist - aber Du kannst/solltest/mußt manchmal beides verbinden.



Was aber war dann "Linguistik" für alle Sprachen? Omniglottistik?   



> Das kann schon sein - aber Du kannst ja "die deutsche Sprache" nicht nur auf die Hochsprache eingrenzen, das wäre fatal.



Hatte ich auch nie vor.    Ich wollte nur nicht, dass wir uns hier ständig in unserer Mundart "unterhalten" (es sieht ja geschrieben sowieso blöd aus).


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Meiner Ansicht nach ist aber der tatsächliche Sprachgebrauch der ausschlaggebende Faktor - denn dieser besagt, was 'gilt', was benutzt wird. - Meine Meinung hier ist, daß die Deutschlernenden auch den "Sprachgebrauch" beherrschen sollten - sie wollen "Deutsch sprechen" und zwar möglichst nah am Sprachgebrauch, nicht an den vorgeschriebenen Regeln, die oft gar nicht dem tatsächlich angewandten Sprachgebrauch entsprechen. Daher sind diese Regeln für mich natürlich eine sehr willkommene und nicht zu unterschätzende Hilfestellung, mehr aber auch nicht.


Actually, I want BOTH! That's what is so great about these discussions. My only point was that discussing what we should say or write only makes sense in context. To me it makes sense to present two sides when we are discussing the best way to express ourselves. (Actually, there are often more than two sides, as you know!)

For instance, when you and Who discussed "Partikel", I found out that reference books support the information he was presenting (presciptive), but usage, even that of people who obviously are talking about both physics and grammar from a rather advance point of view, shows a split between "das" and "die".

But let me mention another thing I found out:

Results 1 - 10 of about 563,000 for wegen diesem Ereignis. 
Results 1 - 3 of 3 for "wegen dieses Ereignis". 

The reason why such a result interests me is that IF this is a mistake (wegen diesem), if I make it, I will be making a GERMAN mistake, not the mistake of a person learning German. This is important.


> Was nutzt es mir beispielsweise, wenn mich (oder jeden anderen) ein Deutschlernender mit Genitivkonstruktionen noch und nöcher überhäuft, und dann angeguckt wird, als käme er vom Mars, weil er nicht (wirklich) verstanden wird oder es einfach nur unnatürlich klingt.


Again, that is extremely important to me, even though the way I write German is unlikely to ever be good enough to worry about this. My writing seems like it comes from Uranus or Neptune already. I'm happy if people merely understand what I'm writing. But yes, I'd like to know what is recommended by in very formal writing AND what is used by people, in everyday life.


> So, und jetzt Schluß damit - Gaer hat ganz recht: Whod und ich könnten unsere Diskussionen ins Unermeßliche fortführen, ohne wirklich zu einem befriedigenden Ende zu kommen.


But, you see, I don't agree. That was MY point. Because you and he are not talking about the same thing. You are coming at things from two different perspectives. The prescriptive and descriptive approach to language are different and always have been. Both have their strengths and weaknesses. And I think you would agree with that!


> Ich denke, aufgrund der oben angeführten Gründe, daß es vielleicht besser ist, den deskriptiven Bereich etwas weiter auszublenden - Whod und ich können da eventuell vielleicht "privat" weiterdiskutieren, vielleicht in e-Mails.


Here is what I would prefer. The moment a discussion starts to wander—as it did with the discussion over "Partikel"—start a thread. I may be the only one, but I learned a great deal from reading that "sub-thread".

Another possible thread would be the use of dative in instances where only genitive is prescribed. We could, for instance, read what "der Duden" says (prescribes), and from that we will have a good idea of what is going to be formally taught in schools. 

Then we can talk about what is actually used, and about what it says about the people who are not following these prescriptions. For example, in English you will fine many well-educated people who know English grammar very well who simply choose not to use "whom" in most situations. This is a choice. On the other hand, "between my wife and I" is twice as common as "between my wife and me", yet I have never heard anyone say the second—or write it—who knows English grammar. (The full story is more complicated—it always is…)


> In "besonders harten" Fällen werde ich aber natürlich weiter meinen Senf dazugeben - einfach, um zu zeigen, daß es auch 'anders' geht - also keine Sorge!


Absolutely! No one should ever be denied the write to present a point of view.


> Ich entschuldige mich nochmals für diese ellenlangen Diskussionen, die sicher auch ein wenig die Forumsmitglieder vom Mitposten abgehalten haben, manchmal kommt sowas eben irgendwie über mich...


For me the discussions about what is used and what has been used in the past are fascinating. I enjoy reading those. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

First of all, this should be in its own thread: prescriptive vs. descriptive. I personally would be happy if someone split this from the thread it is in. I'm continuing this discussion because I think it is terribly important.


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich werde mich in Zukunft etwas weniger über solche Sachen auslassen - und zwar hauptsächlich aus folgenden Gründen:
> Dies ist hauptsächlich ein Deutschlernerforum, daher stehen die präskriptiven Erläuterungen natürlich im Vordergrund.


I have to disagree with that, to some extent, and I have a very good reason, Who.

In English you will find that all books tend to stick very close to "prescriptive rules" in the narration, but they follow "descriptive rules" in dialogue. Unless you plan to spend your whole life reading nothing but text, you won't be able to read books. That's a FACT.

Is it different in German? Unless I know nothing, no—it is not. Again, there is a night-and-day difference between what is used in narration and what is used in dialogue, which reflects the spoken language. I think it is absolutely VITAL to know both what is formal and what is informal. I know that my ability to write does not reflect what I know, and my ability to speak is much, much worse. But you must know, from personal experience, that there is very little that you can write to me that I do not understand. Those who write to me regularly from Germany move back and forth from very proper, formal German to very informal German, including very interesting slang.

Formal education almost always puts a stronger emphasis on formality, but we both know that what we learn in school may actually _prevent_ us from underderstanding what the average person is saying in a language we are trying to learn.


> Es ist natürlich wichtig, standardisierte Regeln zu beherrschen, denn das klärt viele Zweifelsfälle zumindest auf Normebene und schreibt so ein eindeutiges "Richtig" bzw. "Falsch" vor.


I am not disputing this, but if you ONLY concentrate on these standard rules, you are going to be in big trouble in the real world. I insist that we need both. We need to know what is considered correct, formally, but we also need to know what is used, in case people we are attempting to communicate with (with whom we are attempting to communicate [prescriptive]) are not following these rules.

What we need is a double answer:

1) What does Duden say SHOULD be written and spoken? (I DO think this is always important.)
2) What do people actually say and write, when they are in a very informal situation. (You can't talk to most people without knowing this.)


> Eigentlich wollte ich dir das schon die ganze Zeit sagen, aber ich war natürlich genauso (wenn nicht, sogar noch mehr) schuld, dass wir diese Diskussionen nicht unterbinden konnten. Ich finde solche Diskussionen ganz interessant, gehören aber in einem solchen Ausmaß nicht in ein öffentliches Forum, eher in Mails oder PMs.


No. This is wrong. Such discussions DO belong here, because we all learn from them. But we should not have 20 threads in one thread, and we need to keep in mind at all times that we need to know what is done formally AND informally. Without that knowledge, we can't master a language, even well enough to read a good book. That's a fact.


> Schröder kann schließlich auch nicht mit Frau Merkel über das heutige soziale Deutschland in einem solchen Riesenkonflik diskutieren (obwohl sie's schon machen), dafür kann man sich privat treffen, aber bitte ohne Fernsehen, da es kaum jemanden interessentieren würde. Na dann, Jens, wollen wir mal probieren, uns nicht wieder auf solche "Gespräche" einzulassen.


Again, I learned things from your discussions. What I'm doing is this: I'm encouraging you to change your focus a bit, to acknowledge that we DO need "both sides of the story". Daniel, I think you are afraid that we will somehow be "hurt" or "damaged" by the information that Jens is contributing, and that's simply not true. Jens has always made it clear (at least to me) that he is describing what people use, and how they have come to speak and write as they do. I find this fascinating.

On the other hand, you approach things (at least German) from a formal and prescriptive point of view, and this is very good. We also get to know the newest rules about spelling from you, and this too is important. But you don't have to qualify what you are saying. You don't have to defend what you say. Simply present the facts. "This is what Duden says. This is what I have been taught. This is what I think would be best in formal writing." If you present these things as facts, in this light, then all of us are going to listen. Do you see my point?


> Ja, das unterstütze ich auch. So oft ertappe ich meine Deutschlehrerin beim Gebrauch "regelwidriger" Wendungen, obwohl sie uns manchmal korrigiert. Zum Beispiel würde sie umgangssprachliche Sätze, wie mit "trotz diesem ..." oder "weger diesem ..." durchgehen lassen, weist uns aber bei "och" (statt auch) oder "mar" (statt wir) ordnungsgemäß zurecht. Solch antiautoritäre Lehrer finde ich klasse.


I understand what you are saying. However, I would encourage you to dig deeper into your own language. Consider this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 84,100 for "trotz dieses"
Results 1 - 10 of about 9,250 for "trotz diesem".

Results 1 - 10 of about 41,900 for "wegen diesem". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 73,600 for "wegen dieses".

It is BECAUSE Google reflects incorrect as well as correct usage that it is so fascinating. What would you conclude from this? My conclusion is that in "real life" I'm going to hear these a lot, but I will be unlikely to see them in print. And I'll see wegen and trotz used with dative in dialogue, not in narrative.

And this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 153 for "wegen diesem Ereignis". 
Results 1 - 3 of 3 for "wegen dieses Ereignis". 

Apparently the wrong way is about 50 times more common than the right way. This tells me two thing. If I write "wegen dieses Ereignis", no one will criticize me. But if I write "wegen diesem Ereignis", informally, in a letter, I won't be branded an illiterate.

Note: I am NOT defending any usage. I'm simply reporting what I've found. I do the same thing in English, and when people ask for help, I always tell them both sides of the story, what I will call here "the formal and informal" answers. Because you need to understand both even if you are only going to use one.


> ... über uns alle. Ich muss ich ebenfalls entschuldigen, Gaer, aber irgendwann muss man sich halt mal aussprechen. Ich interessierte mich halt für diesen einen speziellen Fall im Deutschen und Jens tat nichts anderes, als sich zu rechtfertigen und meine Fragen zu beantworten.


Ah, but look at the word you chose: "rechtfertigen". It should NEVER be necessary for either you or Jens to "justify" what you are saying. If Jens says that a word or usage is common among educated people, I see no reason to doubt his word. After all, look at what he is studying. It must be pretty obvious that he has studied German in a way that only scholars approach it, right? On the other hand, I have absolutely no reason to disagree with you about what is correct usage, based on the point of view you are presenting. You don't need to defend yourself, since basically what would be expecting you to defend Duden—and that would be silly right? I think "der Duden" is quite capable of taking care of itself. 

What I hope is that our discussions will present as many points of view as possible without trying to "prove" that one or the other is more correct. Does this make sense? After all, so far we have some amazing minds in this forum, and I mean that. I don't think there is a chance in a million that anyone would come to this forum and be mislead by the information presented here!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Well, Gaer, now it's my turn!

We shouldn't discuss such things here. That would be too long. We could either do this via PM or leave it here. I'd like you to know that I don't like forums that have too much information in ONE of lots of textes. I have to answer in English now, because otherwise (if I used German) I'd write much too much and our dicussion would never end. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> First of all, this should be in its own thread: prescriptive vs. descriptive. I personally would be happy if someone split this from the thread it is in. I'm continuing this discussion because I think it is terribly important.



Okay, if it is so important for you, you should start a new thread again. Btw, you're the best thread starter at all.



> In English you will find that all books tend to stick very close to "prescriptive rules" in the narration, but they follow "descriptive rules" in dialogue. Unless you plan to spend your whole life reading nothing but text, you won't be able to read books. That's a FACT.



That is one point I don't understand at all. How can a narration be "prescriptive"? A narration should be "descriptive" as well as a dialogue. Isn't that the same in German?



> Is it different in German?



Maybe, I have no idea why a narration shouldn't be "descriptive".   



> Unless I know nothing, no—it is not. Again, there is a night-and-day difference between what is used in narration and what is used in dialogue, which reflects the spoken language. I think it is absolutely VITAL to know both what is formal and what is informal. I know that my ability to write does not reflect what I know, and my ability to speak is much, much worse. But you must know, from personal experience, that there is very little that you can write to me that I do not understand. Those who write to me regularly from Germany move back and forth from very proper, formal German to very informal German, including very interesting slang.



Yes, that's very important. The deeper you go into a language, the more you want to find out about it. So if you know the very basics and can apply your experiences and what you learned, you should start to study (by patterns) slang. Not offensive slang at all, rather slang or colloquial terms like "Kömma ma ...?", just because you want to understand natives.



> I am not disputing this, but if you ONLY concentrate on these standard rules, you are going to be in big trouble in the real world. I insist that we need both. We need to know what is considered correct, formally, but we also need to know what is used, in case people we are attempting to communicate with (with whom we are attempting to communicate [prescriptive]) are not following these rules.



So in this point we're in agreement, although it might have sounded differently some posts before.



> 1) What does Duden say SHOULD be written and spoken? (I DO think this is always important.)
> 2) What do people actually say and write, when they are in a very informal situation. (You can't talk to most people without knowing this.)



Both of your questions aren't easy to answer, because the Duden (are we speaking about the person or book?) describes the standard spelling and people use both the standard spelling and the slang and colloquial forms.   



> No. This is wrong. Such discussions DO belong here, because we all learn from them. But we should not have 20 threads in one thread, and we need to keep in mind at all times that we need to know what is done formally AND informally. Without that knowledge, we can't master a language, even well enough to read a good book. That's a fact.



If you think so. Okay, Jens, so we don't have to stop with our endless discussions.  



> Again, I learned things from your discussions. What I'm doing is this: I'm encouraging you to change your focus a bit, to acknowledge that we DO need "both sides of the story". Daniel, I think you are afraid that we will somehow be "hurt" or "damaged" by the information that Jens is contributing, and that's simply not true. Jens has always made it clear (at least to me) that he is describing what people use, and how they have come to speak and write as they do. I find this fascinating.



I'm very glad you learn things from them and find them fascinating, but for the record I have no idea why we shouldn't start discussing in the same thread. Opening a new one might be very helpful and easier to search, however I think they belong here, for we wouldn't find any context in the new thread that is related to that topic. So you should always begin your thread with "This dicussion has started in this thread" ...   



> On the other hand, you approach things (at least German) from a formal and prescriptive point of view, and this is very good. We also get to know the newest rules about spelling from you, and this too is important. But you don't have to qualify what you are saying. You don't have to defend what you say. Simply present the facts. "This is what Duden says. This is what I have been taught. This is what I think would be best in formal writing." If you present these things as facts, in this light, then all of us are going to listen. Do you see my point?



Okay, this is what I will do, ok? I'll present those facts, but I don't have to justify myself. Gotcha!



> I understand what you are saying. However, I would encourage you to dig deeper into your own language. Consider this:



Very interesting.   



> It is BECAUSE Google reflects incorrect as well as correct usage that it is so fascinating. What would you conclude from this? My conclusion is that in "real life" I'm going to hear these a lot, but I will be unlikely to see them in print. And I'll see wegen and trotz used with dative in dialogue, not in narrative.



We should be able to search for everything spoken in Germany. So the result would be totally different. *lol*



> And this:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 153 for "wegen diesem Ereignis".
> Results 1 - 3 of 3 for "wegen dieses Ereignis".



I gave you the wrong case, sorry about that: It should be "wegen dieses Ereignis*ses*". Plus I have no idea what Google search function you use. Consider mine:

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 215 für "wegen diesem Ereignis". (0,25 Sekunden)
Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 124 für "wegen dieses Ereignisses". (0,18 Sekunden)

The wrong case is found twice the right one. Interesting?

But I have a yet better result with "wegen des" vs. "wegen dem":

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 924.000 für "wegen des". (0,15 Sekunden)
Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 956.000 für "wegen dem". (0,22 Sekunden)



> Because you need to understand both even if you are only going to use one.



That's true.



> Ah, but look at the word you chose: "rechtfertigen". It should NEVER be necessary for either you or Jens to "justify" what you are saying. If Jens says that a word or usage is common among educated people, I see no reason to doubt his word. After all, look at what he is studying. It must be pretty obvious that he has studied German in a way that only scholars approach it, right? On the other hand, I have absolutely no reason to disagree with you about what is correct usage, based on the point of view you are presenting. You don't need to defend yourself, since basically what would be expecting you to defend Duden—and that would be silly right? I think "der Duden" is quite capable of taking care of itself.



Yes, I considered Jens very clever and intelligent and that's why I believe him. I just don't want him to completely refuse the new spelling (not that I force him to accept him, NEVER!), because even I accept that there were better and easier spellings in the old one, consider "zur Zeit".   



> What I hope is that our discussions will present as many points of view as possible without trying to "prove" that one or the other is more correct. Does this make sense? After all, so far we have some amazing minds in this forum, and I mean that. I don't think there is a chance in a million that anyone would come to this forum and be mislead by the information presented here!



Now you make it very clear to me. I totally understand what you are trying to say, and I promise we keep on discussing here.

Way to go, Gaer and Jens!


----------



## gaer

=Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, Gaer, now it's my turn!
> 
> We shouldn't discuss such things here. That would be too long. We could either do this via PM or leave it here.


It has to stay here because it concerns other people. It concerns what we can do to make things as friendly and comfortable as possible, Who, and that concerns everyone in this group. Perhaps no one else is reading this, but we don't know.


> First of all, this should be in its own thread: prescriptive vs. descriptive. I personally would be happy if someone split this from the thread it is in. I'm continuing this discussion because I think it is terribly important.
> 
> Okay, if it is so important for you, you should start a new thread again.


I will start a new thread. But remember, this whole thing started because of an ongoing conversation between you and Jens that to me appeared to be going in circles.


> That is one point I don't understand at all. How can a narration be "prescriptive"? A narration should be "descriptive" as well as a dialogue. Isn't that the same in German?


You are misunderstanding the meaning of "prescriptive" in regard to style of writing and/or speaking. If you prefer think "formal usage" for "prescriptive", "informal usage" for "descriptive". That's not the whole story, of course.


> I have no idea why a narration shouldn't be "descriptive".


Narrations are written in a more formal style. They stick more closely—often very closely—to formal rules.


> Yes, that's very important. The deeper you go into a language, the more you want to find out about it. So if you know the very basics and can apply your experiences and what you learned, you should start to study (by patterns) slang. Not offensive slang at all, rather slang or colloquial terms like "Kömma ma ...?", just because you want to understand natives.


Okay, but that was not quite what I was thinking about. I was thinking about much more basic differences between formal and informal usage. I'll try to give you examples in English, if you wish.


> Both of your questions aren't easy to answer, because the Duden (are we speaking about the person or book?) describes the standard spelling and people use both the standard spelling and the slang and colloquial forms.


Forget about spelling for a moment, because it does not change the which words you choose to write or speak. Choices such as daß/dass, zer Zeit/zerzeit reflect how words look on the page. This is a special problem that German will have to deal with for many years now. We both know why.

Instead, think of problems such as wegen + genitive vs. wegen + dative. Or the use of whom vs. who in English. Things like that.


> If you think so. Okay, Jens, so we don't have to stop with our endless discussions.


Your discussions won't be endless if you aren't trying to prove you are right. 


> I'm very glad you learn things from them and find them fascinating, but for the record I have no idea why we shouldn't start discussing in the same thread. Opening a new one might be very helpful and easier to search, however I think they belong here, for we wouldn't find any context in the new thread that is related to that topic. So you should always begin your thread with "This discussion has started in this thread" ...


Let me give you specific examples. Within this thread there is a discussion about "die Partikel" vs. "das Partikel". How will I ever find that again later? And if we continue to talk about "prescriptive vs. descriptive", which is basically what you and Jens were discussing in the end, how will someone find THIS discussion later?


> Okay, this is what I will do, ok? I'll present those facts, but I don't have to justify myself. Gotcha!


Bingo!!!


> We should be able to search for everything spoken in Germany. So the result would be totally different. *lol*


But you're right. The results WOULD be different for both German and English. 


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 215 für "wegen diesem Ereignis". (0,25 Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 124 für "wegen dieses Ereignisses". (0,18 Sekunden)
> 
> The wrong case is found twice (as often as) the right one. Interesting?


I think you got more "hits" than I did because you are using German settings in Google. But my results were incorrect because of my ignorance—I did not know how to write "Ereignisses". I forgot to add the genitive ending. 


> Yes, I considered Jens very clever and intelligent and that's why I believe him. I just don't want him to completely refuse the new spelling (not that I force him to accept him, NEVER!), because even I accept that there were better and easier spellings in the old one, consider "zur Zeit".


But Jens has stated WHY he does not use the new spellings. He has never told anyone else not to use them. I look at you and Jens as two "examples", so watching how you spell and watching how he spells allows me to examine the contrast between the old and new systems. 

Unless you have any disagreements with what I said today, I think we can say that we are done, and that will allow us to go back to talking about words, phrases and other interesting things.

Agreed? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Agreed?



Well, Gaer. I could (if you wish) answer your long post, but I don't have to.    Let's dicuss any things related to this topic in the new thread, okay?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, Gaer. I could (if you wish) answer your long post, but I don't have to.  Let's dicuss any things related to this topic in the new thread, okay?


I absolutely agree! Unless you have disagreements with me, lets get back to the topid!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

angeluomo said:
			
		

> Jana:
> 
> Hier in Oesterreich koennte man z.B. sagen: das Thema koennen wir bis zum St.-Nimmerleins-Tag diskutieren. That would capture the sense of an open-ended discussion.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> angeluomo


Hallo, angeluomo, sei Willkommen in diesem Forum. 

Hast du MrMagoos Post gesehen?


			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Man schreibt's genau so.
> Es gibt auch noch die Wendungen "bis in alle Ewigkeit(en)" und "bis zur Erschöpfung".
> Richtig schön finde ich übrigens "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


Und:


> Ein "erfundener" Heiligenname?
> Also _die_ Definition ist ein wenig schwammig:
> Wenn jemand "St. Nimmerleinstag" sagt, ist sofort deutlich, daß es NUR ein scherzhafter und erfundener Ausdruck sein _kann_, daher soll es sich nur so anhören, als sei es ein erfundener Heiligenname, in Wirklichkeit aber ein unverkennbar scherzhafter Ausdruck.
> 
> *nimmer* ist ein alter poetischer Ausdruck für "nie(mals)", und eigentlich wortwörtlich genau dasselbe wie englisch "never":
> 
> ==> Das "*n*" in *n*immer und *n*ever ist ein altes Verneinungspartikel; wie man sieht, verneint es "immer" bzw. "ever",
> die wörtliche Bedeutung von _nimmer_ ist also *nicht immer* und die von von _ever_ ist *not ever*.
> ("nicht" darf hier nicht als relativierende Verneinung gesehen werden, sondern als absolute: "nicht immer" heißt daher _nicht_ "manchmal", sondern "nie(mals)".)
> 
> *-lein* ist natürlich ein Verkleinerungssuffix, "Nimmerlein" bedeutet also wörtlich "das kleine Niemals".
> 
> "Nimmerleinstag" heißt demnach "der Tag des kleinen Niemals", nämlich der Tag, den es nie geben wird. Das "St." davor suggeriert den Namen eines heiligen "Nimmerleins".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


Ich hätte die "Posten" (#5 and #9) "gelinkt" — sie sind in diesem Faden —, aber ich weiß nicht, wie man solche "Links" machen soll.

(This is HARD to write in German, because there are so many computer terms.) My problem is that I know how to link to a thread, the whole thing, but not to specific posts WITHIN the thread. My thoughts in German are very unclear here…)

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Ich hätte die "Posten" (#5 and #9) "gelinkt" — sie sind in diesem Faden —, aber ich weiß nicht, wie man solche "Links" machen soll.
> 
> (This is HARD to write in German, because there are so many computer terms.) My problem is that I know how to link to a thread, the whole thing, but not to specific posts WITHIN the thread. My thoughts in German are very unclear here…)
> 
> Gaer



The plural of "Post" is "Posts", but "Beitag" is much better.    Now, Jana and I are in agreement.


----------

